# Rainy day baby back ribs



## bamber (Aug 1, 2015)

Today was my first day off work and was determined to smoke some baby backs come rain or shine!

Started the day by heading over to my local Morrison's and got myself two slabs of ribs ( was hoping for larger ribs but considering I got two of the smaller kind, they made up for it ).

And as forecast it did rain for at least 3/4's of the cook time but as you can see in the pictures below, I used a little but of SMARTS and realised that the chimney started fit snugly over the hand of my Weber voila!

Anyway I used Jeff's rib rub as my dry rub, Sweet Baby Ray's honey bbq sauce as the finshing sauce, hickory wood and the 2-2-1 method on my Weber.

This was my second attempt at smoking and found I was much better at controlling the temp than last time, in all they come out great and everyone gave me a big thumbs up!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















thumb_IMG_4116_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015


















thumb_IMG_4121_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015


















thumb_IMG_4122_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015


















thumb_IMG_4123_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015


















thumb_IMG_4126_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015


















thumb_IMG_4129_1024.jpg



__ bamber
__ Aug 1, 2015






Cheers

Bam


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello Bamber.  As I am sure you know many of us have been away at the Smoking Weekend.

Good looking ribs.  A little practice is all it takes.  It will only get better from here!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bamber (Aug 2, 2015)

Ahh apologies Danny I completely forgot about that and I was given the day off yesterday too :icon_cry:

Any recommendations for my next smoke?

Was thinking a fatty or spatchcock chicken.

Cheers

Bam


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Bamber.  Wish you could have driven down.  We had a cracking day!  There is always next year.

For me, I would try the chicken.  The guys in the States are using an American breakfast sausage to make a lot of the fatties.  You can not get that here.  I have a "pretty good ( not perfect but not bad )" recipe for it if you would like it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bamber (Aug 2, 2015)

I was just going to try minced beef as a substitute or possibly Turkey mince and the filling I'm not sure about.

Would you mind sharing your recipe?

Bam


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Danny,

Seeing as you are the only authentic "East Texas Dude" we got on the UK forum how about posting a *series* of your best recipes on the "UK recipes section" so that us Brits can try to emulate REAL Southern style cooking


----------



## bamber (Aug 3, 2015)

kc5tpy
 I've got a list of recipe requests for you =]


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Bamber,

I've done three fatties now. 

For the first one I used minced beef flattened, stuffed and rolled the covered with a bacon lattice. It was a little dry.

For the smokers weekend I made a two. However as we can't get the sausage rolls they use in the States, I decided to make it more like a meatloaf.

I used 750g of 20% fat beef mince and 250g of pork mince. I mixed all of this together in a large bowl. Then I divided it up, so I could make two fatties.

I used various ingredients - jalapeno/chilli cheese, olives, kidney beans, salt and pepper. I even added two blueberry muffins (crushed to one). 

With the ingredients I just mixed them in using a simple kneading motion. 

I then formed each one into a pattie, made a bacon lattice, wrapped them. Covered the lattice in mustard and then added a dry rub.

I'm very pleased to say they came out really well and were complimented on by those that tried them.

Here they are just before coming off the grill.


​












image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015






And here's one of them cut in half, although this is cold and out of the fridge













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

There he is again!!!!


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

resurrected said:


> I'm very pleased to say they came out really well and were complimented on by those that tried them.


I was one of those people 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I have the other half in my fridge at home, which we will slice for dinner tonight.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> I was one of those people Thumbs Up  and I have the other half in my fridge at home, which we will slice for dinner tonight.



I've had a slice cold today. It's not quite as spicy as the other one.  Now,  although you can't really taste the blueberry muffin,  I suspect the sweetness from them has toned it down a little.


----------

